# Help: How install both OS XP SP2 & W7 in single machine.



## Djay B (Dec 9, 2011)

I have installed W7 in my laptop. Now I want to install XP SP2 along with W7 but I am unable to do so. Also I am unable to install single OS XP SP2 in my laptop coz blue screen with white letters appears for virus alerts,hd related issues etc at the time of installation process.

Please help!!


----------



## danthrax (Dec 9, 2011)

Have you tried creating a second partition on the hard drive and installing XP onto that?  What is the method you are using when trying to install XP alongside W7?  You could also go the route of creating a virtual machine with XP using software like VirtualBox.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 9, 2011)

Getting XP installed on the laptop is gonna take some work on your part.  Is this a newer laptop?  What is the make and model of it?  Laptops run in ahci mode for the most part can can't be changed, XP doesn't have any native ahci drivers in its database so you will have to install the sata controller driver at the beginning or slipstream it into a new install cd.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Dec 11, 2011)

1. If this is AHCI mode,try to put it to COMPATIBILITY in the BIOS.If your
BIOS does not have COMPATIBILITY mode then create new XP disk and
slipstream AHCI drivers in it like johnb35 said.(You must do this
otherwise you won't be able to install XP)...

2. Completely format entire HDD using tools like Kill Disk...

3. Install XP first.Once you get to the partitions section,create new
partition and make sure it is big 50% of your total HDD space...

4. Install XP on that partition...

5. Once XP is installed,then install Windows 7.Once you get to the
partitions section,select the UNPARTITIONED SPACE (which is the
remaining 50% of your HDD space),click NEXT and Windows 7 will
be installed on the second partition...

6. Now you have dual-boot system.The end!


TIP: It is always recommended to install operating systems in the order they were made and not
       contrary. 


Cheers!


----------

